# Palomar Knot tied to 100 percent Fluorocarbon



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok guys would you tie a Palomar knot to Fluorocarbon, Ive been reading on some websites that people tie this knot with Fluorocarbon and have problems with it , mostly the lures breaking off the fluorocarbon. I thought you tie the Palomar knot to braided line,I use the palomar knot for braid and the trilene knot for Fluoro. What are your thoughts on this. Have a great day


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I use the Trilene knot for Fireline to Floro leaders (Uni-knot) and it works out real well for me. As long as you make sure to wet the floro and cinch it down slower than you would mono. It is more subject to friction damage. I also make a few more loops on the Fireline side than with mono to make sure it cinches down tight and can't slip through.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php

This may help you.

My take is that some of the cheaper flouro lines don't tie very well........especially if you don't lubricate the knot with serious spit. 

I use flouro leaders for eye fishing. Thats a 5' length with a snap swivel on one end and a doulock on the other. All are improved clinch knots on both ends. Have not had a knot failure in 6-8 years.

Lube whatever knot you tie before snuggin it tight.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I use a palomar knot for just about everything. Fluoro. leaders, no problems. The only time I do not use one is if I am tying a larger lure directly to the line, than I use a uni knot. It's difficult for me to get the larger lures through the loop of the palomer. Back to back uni knots are also good for tying two lines together. Those are the only two knots I use.


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

If i understand what i'm reading ,do you guys only use the fluorcarbon for leaders? And if so how's come?


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I am a lake Erie troller mostly, so my only use for fluor. is for leaders and harnesses. Braid and mono are on my trolling rods.


----------



## GusOrviston (Mar 10, 2007)

For what its worth--North American Fisherman has a tv show and a web site. Last two seasons they've done segments called knot wars where they put knots head to head on a machine. They tie them with mono, braid, and fluoro. Season 1 winner- Palomar knot with all lines. Season 2 winner- Fish-n-Fool (personal favorite) with all lines. Head to head these knots are about even. Best of all- these are the simplest knots to tie. The best knot for line to line--uni to uni knot.

http://www.fishingclub.com/extracontent/extracontenthome.aspx


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

I find the Palomar the easiest to tie since I've been using it for years to tie directly to a lure. It works for all lines with the exception of Fireline; for some reason Fireline tends to slip.

In the March '09 Bassmaster Magazine there was a brief description of the Eugene Bend Knot for use on flourocarbon lines. I've tried it this Spring and it is very easy to tie and better with treble hook lures since you don't have to run the lure through the loop as with a Palomar knot. 

As GusOrviston said in his post, North American Fisherman's Knot Wars segment is really pretty cool. For me, I'm looking for the easiest to tie knots that are also relatively strong. The Eugene Bend was beaten in Knot Wars but I find it so easy to tie (along with the Palomar) that I'll use it over others. The others are good - I'm just too impatient to be fishing to tie complicated knots. 

Here's a link to *the Eugene Bend Knot* competition on N.A. Fisherman. Pick one of these suggested knots, learn to tie it quickly, spit on it EVERY time and you'll be fine with flouro.

Bob


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

I like the trilene knot or the fishing fool for mono/floro because it seems more streamline than the palomar. the fishingfoll takes a little more time to cinch down. I use the Albright for attaching braid to mono http://www.steelheader.net/knots/albright_knot.htm


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Use a quality fluro line like Seagaur, wet the knot when cinching it down and you should not have any problems. I use the Palomar for all types of line but not for flyfishing leader material.


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

I have never used the fluorcarbon line before, and was wondering, if you guy's could tell me what distinct advantages it has over mono, in your opinion? Thanks.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

swordfish said:


> If i understand what i'm reading ,do you guys only use the fluorcarbon for leaders? And if so how's come?


One reason is costs, the other for me personally is floro has a high memory and low abrasion resistance compared to braid or other copolymer mono.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

swordfish said:


> I have never used the fluorcarbon line before, and was wondering, if you guy's could tell me what distinct advantages it has over mono, in your opinion? Thanks.


It's great for fish that are line shy or in areas the receive heavy pressure.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

All Eyes said:


> I use the Trilene knot for Fireline to Floro leaders (Uni-knot) and it works out real well for me. As long as you make sure to wet the floro and cinch it down slower than you would mono. It is more subject to friction damage. I also make a few more loops on the Fireline side than with mono to make sure it cinches down tight and can't slip through.


On her 80th birthday, my grandmother started walking two miles a day.
It's been 3 years and we have no idea where she is. 

I thought that was pretty funny!


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

swordfish said:


> I have never used the fluorcarbon line before, and was wondering, if you guy's could tell me what distinct advantages it has over mono, in your opinion? Thanks.


fluoro is a sinking line which makes it good for getting cranks down to their maximum depth. it also is quite invisible in the water which makes it good for clear water or when the bite is tough. it also has near zero stretch. "but" it doesn't cast as well as mono and has more memory....imo.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2006)

Try the Eugene knot.
Easy to tie and I haven't broken off yet and I use Fluoro most of the time.

jj


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Do a search on Flurocarbon and you will get a lot of information.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> Do a search on Flurocarbon and you will get a lot of information.


There was a very good thread on this a couple of months ago with some good links to scientific testing. After trying it in the past and reading all the info on the thread, I came to conclusion that there is no distinct advantage for how I fish (wading in a shallow river casting constantly with a spinning rod). But I guarantee I would be using it on a boat in deeper waters to get the lure down, avoid spooking line shy fish, and provide greater sensitivity.


----------

